# NY Small Jawz!



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I want to give props to the Oak Orchard Fly Shop. I left Cincinnati Ohio after work at 1400. I arrived in Akron, Ohio my first stop to have dinner and a few drinks with my friend Andrew and his wife. We ate at my favorite little watering hole Winkinglizard. We awoke on Saturday and drove to NY. Along the way we stopped at Wal-Mart to get out fishing license. We arrived at the Lake Erie trib, and great by all its splendor. The winds and the rain which fell upon us did not hurt the fishing. I would also meet a great friend to whom I have never met except for the internet over the last 4 years. I had helped him with steelhead patterns. We fished the emerald green water, and noticed the water was still really cool low 50s for sure. The water was so cold we had to dead drift clousers just to get them to take the fly. The colors and sizes of the patterns ranged from black over white, blended gold, green, olive over white this was blended to make it look like a blunt nose shiner. The size hooks we used where 1/0-8 streamer, and traditional clouser style hooks. All patterns had some type of eye with a red throat. 

Gents take care and be well, and thanks!

Tom G.


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds like you had a blast ! Smallmouth on a fly rod, nothing better . Thanks for the great pictures


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Now ya got me riled up!! Nice bass !! I have to wait awhile for water levels to drop back down before I can get out and fish for smallies.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Great stuf! Looks like you had a blast


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Holy crap!! That looks like you guys had an absolute ball!

_Very _nice smallies!


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like your long journey paid off and was well worth the travel! Awesome fish!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice report Tom, nice fish, nice pics, now Im really jonsing to get out...but have to work instead, Thanks for ruining my day for me... 

Salmonid


----------

